# Pauls reptile den?



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey,
Found this site and wondered if anyone has any experience with them good/bad? not far from me so might go have a look this week if any one can reccomend it! Cheers 
Paul

and i forgot the link:lol2: Pauls Reptile Den - For All Your Reptile Needs


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't seen them but some of the prices seem to be quite steep though I wouldn't mind a sinoloan milksnake from them for £0.00 :lol2:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

aint personally been there... heard his a reliable source to buy from tho... hence steeper prices


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

yea prices do look a bit steep, but i dont mind spending extra on quality : victory: might check it out on friday. never know might come home with something :no1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh, that is very expensive! :shock:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Its a small but well stocked shop and has to rate as the cleanest ive EVER visited so fare (and thats a lot of shops).

Yes some prices may be a little high, but then so are the rent and rates in the area so stop being so tight :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

royals from £150!! my local (expensive shop!) sells them for £49.99! hope they are adults.


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

Paulk... dunno where in herts ya from, but theres a rep show in ware this weekend... might be able to grab a bargain there if ya lookin for anything


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

hey, cheers for the replys . will have to have look in the shop on friday, and im just down the road from ware so i will be going there aswell : victory:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

il be goin there aswel pal... i live near ware aswell, buntingford.

where do you usually go for rep supllies etc

any idea what u after at pauls den... or just goin for a nose??


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Never bought from him but his prices WOW. 500 for a green tree python can understand if its an adult, and 150 for a royal got to be joking. You can pick up a breeding female for not even that


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Lots of shops charge upto 500 for a gtp baby! the royal if female and well grown on is around the price many shops are getting now!

Dont forget shops have over heads and they need to make a living, also the price shown isent always the price you may pay if they known you or your clearly not a local newbie.


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A BURM 175 POUND ya A LITTLE BIT PRICEY


----------



## barnijackman (Dec 12, 2008)

pauls reptile den is a local to me and his stock are the best i have seen i have purchased most my collection there and go there for food it is definatley my favourite local


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been there a couple of times and it is a ridiculously small shop, but also spotlessly clean.

Every time I've been the stock has looked top notch and prices in the stuff I was interested in weren't too bad for the size of the animal.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Been once and never again. Livefood is all practically dead and well overpriced. Animals are extortionate and to be honest, presentation was rather poor when I went in.

If you're living in this side of Herts and thinking of going there, your best shot is travel another 3 miles or so and head to Crews Hill where you will get a better deal.


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

I work in crews hill. Where have you been thats any good in Crews hill?:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Arachnoking said:


> I work in crews hill. Where have you been thats any good in Crews hill?:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


You have a good point. There's nowhere that's actually good but you can buy livefood cheaper from the Enfield Reptile Centre than Paul's Reptile Den or Crews Hill Reptiles (P&M, PMS, whatever you want to call them). I frequently find dead animals at the last shop and the prices there are just hilarious. £80 for a mature male Mexican Red Leg Tarantula! (Realistically worth about £5-10).


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

talk about resurrecting the dead(old post). I have to say all shops round this way are expensive.

As for Paul's reptile den, i have to say it matters when in the week you buy live food as although his prices are more than others usually i get boxes of locusts that are busting out with locusts and are very good value, far better then online.

And for live stock prices, yeah they high but he has overheads and they or any shop could never compete with classified/breeders. if they do then you most likely buying wild caught or some sub quality animal.

Crews hill, im not going to name names as there are now 3 reptile places, livefood place disgusting and he is by his own admittance rude, the newer one has a low standard of animal/housing care. The other i dont personally know.


----------



## PartyBoy (Sep 13, 2008)

*crews hill reptiles*

what planet you all on £2 for a good box off livefood cant be to bad, the new shop , crews hill reptiles is spotless with a good colection off live stock. .


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I find paul's reptile den a little bit dodgy tbh, they had hatchling snakes and lizards staked in boxes in the corner behaind some glass with what appeared to be no water bowls and no temperature gradient. Maybe it was just temporary, or maybe it isnt an issue, just an observation. 

Also there were milks and corns of a very different range of sizes cohabiting, and they seemed a bit... ill. I have a lot of corns and they just seemed unalert with poor muscle tone and I wouldn't have taken one if they had given it to me for free lol.

And hatchling anery corns for £100? A tad overpriced me thinks.

Crews hill/p&m used to look a bit of a dump and do overcrowd their vivs but their methods seem sound to me (worked there a while last summer). Their newer place is nicer, and their livefood goes so quickly their isnt time for it to deteriorate really.

But on politeness, prd is the politest, with p&m second, and the livefood place last imo.


----------



## glenny (Jul 9, 2009)

*prd*

i do volentry work for prd and the snakes in the corner have fresh water daily and a steady temperture also they are cleaned out regulerly and have got a good report from the rspca in the health and wellbeing of the animals he keeps. unfortuntly animals sometimes dont fed and that y they could look ill but the milks are still alive and feeding so there is nothing done wrong. some of the animals come from homes were they wernt cared for properly tthat s y some might look ill from previous injurys. but its your opinion so thanks for your post.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Morelia Matt said:


> royals from £150!! my local (expensive shop!) sells them for £49.99! hope they are adults.


one of the shops round here asks £150 for a normal royal and around £400 for a POSSIBLE het pied


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

i like pauls reptile den i dont get there much but i got my albino green from there yeh they are a bit expensive but if you want quality you got to pay for quality p.s i dont think there websit has been updated for a long time


----------



## glenny (Jul 9, 2009)

pppppppppppp


----------



## qwertyreptile (Jun 24, 2010)

*crew hill*

how can people like crew hill reptile they had a tegu with mouth rott and extremely underweight the ofter tank had two mature male tegus in with only a water dish. all the beardeis are over crowded and not kept on correct substrate and a 3ft bosc in 3ft tank year right it should be double thaat size. the staff play around with taratulas by throwing locust directly at them instead of in front of them whilst finding it funny. the smell put me off eatting for the good part of 2hrs. all they have to do is CLEAN there animals and provide large space how hard is that.


----------

